# UK, Newcastle Upon Tyne



## PicklingJeff (Jul 21, 2006)

I am an experienced player and DM looking for a gaming group, for me and another friend, in the Newcastle / North East UK area. We mostly play D&D 3.5, CoC, Shadowrun, L5R and Spycraft but are willing to try anything new.

Days and times are pretty flexible, and can be arranged when something is sorted.

If anyone is interested, please reply here or send an email to: picklingjeff[at]gmail[dot]com


----------

